# synchro d'un iphone sur iPad ?



## smokeonthewater (9 Février 2011)

bonjour, 
mon macbook vient de mourir et je pense m'acheter un ipad mais je voudrais d'abord m'assurer que je pourrais synchroniser mon iphone (musique, carnet d'adresse,  etc..) sur l'iPad ?

sinon j'ai entendu parler d'un nouvel ipad pour bientôt, son prix va-t-il baisser ??

merci beaucoup !


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,
tu veux le synchroniser comment? l'iPad ne possédant ni port USB ni iTunes je pense que la tâche sera rude... non tu ne peux pas car l'iPad a lui même besoin d'un Mac pour se synchroniser... donc le mieux c'est d'acheter un Mac.


----------



## Pouasson (10 Février 2011)

Si, tu peux, si tu as un compte MobileMe, tout se synchronise en push. 
Mais c'est pas pratique un iPad sans ordi. 

Sinon, oui, un 2ème va sortir. Pour les prix, on n'en sait rien.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

Pouasson a dit:


> Si, tu peux, si tu as un compte MobileMe, tout se synchronise en push.
> Mais c'est pas pratique un iPad sans ordi.
> 
> Sinon, oui, un 2ème va sortir. Pour les prix, on n'en sait rien.



Non, il ne peut pas.
En tout cas pas tout. Il demande de synchroniser sa musique, et ça, MobileMe ou pas, DropBox ou pas, il ne pourra pas sans iTunes, et donc sans ordinateur, mac ou PC.


----------



## Pouasson (11 Février 2011)

Certes. 

Pis de toute façon, aucune mise à jour non plus sans iTunes. 
(il y a des solutions pour le transfert de la zik sans iTunes si l'appareil est jailbreaké, cela dit)


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

Voui, avec le jailbreack, presque tout est possible...
Mais la conclusion de tout ça, c'est toi même qui la donne : 
"Mais c'est pas pratique un iPad sans ordi.":rateau:


----------



## Pouasson (11 Février 2011)

En gros j'aurais dû m'arrêter à ça ..


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

En tout cas ça méritait d'être souligné. J'ai vu plein de fils avec des contributeurs affirmant que l'iPad pouvait parfaitement servir de machine autonome voir unique chez, par exemple des séniors. Comme toi, ça me laisse plus que dubitatif...
Sinon, oui, le jailbreack, j'y avais pas pensé. Tu utilises (ou entendu paler de) quoi pour transférer la musique directement sur un appareil jailbreacké, sans iTunes? Ça pourrait me rendre service, dans certains cas.

Ah, ben tiens, voilà que je tombe sur ça et donc ça (mais ça ne résoud pas le problème de tranfert direct iPad <-> iPhone)


----------



## Pouasson (12 Février 2011)

Et bien, y'a des solutions, mais qui sont clairement de la bidouille. 

Avant la mise à jour 4.2.1, via iFile et le connecteur USB de l'iPad, on pouvait brancher un DD ou une clé, mais ils ont baissé l'alimentation à 20W au lieu de 100W... du coup, il n'y a plus que quelques rares clés USB qui fonctionnent... abusé. 

Après, toujours avec iFile, il y a moyen d'explorer l'arborescence et de faire du copier coller au sein de l'appareil (iPhone ou iPad)... donc, de coller les musiques dans un dossier iDisk, Dropbox, etc...

Donc oui, c'est possible, mais ça reste de l'ordre de la bidouille et pas de la situation pérenne à long terme (du moins sans ordi). Disons que ça dépanne. ^^


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Février 2011)

Ah, oui, iFile, pas bête . Effectivement, ça m'avait bien dépanné pour faire une manip du genre pour transférer une base de donnée de l'iPhone vers l'iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Février 2011)

Et smokeonthewater

Il est passé où ??


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Février 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et smokeonthewater
> 
> Il est passé où ??



Dans son iPad. 
Il a fait la bêtise d'y entrer, et comme c'est tellement verrouillé par Apple, ben il peut plus sortir. Fallait jailbreacker avant.
Un bon scénario pour Tron 3. Avec Steve en méchant machiavélique. Mais je m'égare.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Février 2011)

-------->


----------

